# AVB Direct



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with this company? They have some very attractive prices in Klipsch speakers. Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

ebay store with 98.5% postive feedback out of 1092 transactions. That doesn't sound all that bad to me, but obviously you won't have warranty, not that you usually need warranty on new Klipsch speakers and not that blown replacement speakers are somehow going to eat up all your savings. I'd probably take a chance with them.

Since this is not a special deal or group buy, I'm gonna move it to Home Audio Speakers. Some Klipsch owners may be aware of this company.


----------

